# Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Hey, 
hab da ne frage zum obigen Wakü und hoffe das es da ne möglichkeit gibt den ich habe nix finden können... und zwar:

Bräuchte ich eine verlängerung die vom Eisbaer (Solo) zum Radiator geht, da ich Oberhalb meines gehäuses nicht so viel platz habe für den Radi mit lüfter (sind 5,5cm dick zusammen und platz habe ich nur bis circa 4cm) somit muss ich den nach vorne setzen.
Aber da ist der Schlauch dann zu kurz... mit dem Quick-Connect Extension Kit kann ich ja nur die Graka anschließen wegen dem 90grad anschlüssen...

Google und shop nicht fündig geworden und hoffe ihr könnt mir hierrüber helfen

MfG


----------



## leon676 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Die Wakü hat zumindest meines Wissens nach genormte Anschlüsse, dass heißt Schlauch bei At bestellen, den slten dadurch ersetzten und glücklich werden. 
Einziges Problem ist, dass du damit auch das Wasser ersetzten müsstes, aber das ist wirklich nicht schwer!


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Normal bräuchtest du nur dieses Set nehmen...anschrauben und etwas Wasser nachfüllen. Derzeit allerdings nicht Lagernd.

Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlusse) | Erweiterungen | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alternativ kannst du ganz normale Fittinge nehmen, 11/8 sind es bei der Eisbear in Serie, etwas Schlauch und die Quick Connects (11/8) gibt es auch einzeln, sowie etwas Wasser zum Auffüllen. Da wird das CKC von Alphacool verwendet. 

Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset 11/8mm - Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...r/befuellhilfe/5185/spritzflasche-250ml-pe-ld


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Guten morgen und vielen dank für die Links

Das GPX Extension Set habe ich garnicht finden können, aber 3-4 Monate.... na super, jetzt habe ich alle Infos und nun scheitert es an nem schlauch...-.-

Selber einen Basteln wollte ich noch nicht da ich neu in dem bereich bin und froh war das die Eisbaer den Quick connect hat xD

Trotzdem vielen dank, ich überlegs mir nochmal und schaue noch ein wenig im internet bevor ich mich selber dran wage

Edit:
Habe mal ein wenig rum gestöbert  und Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlusse) | Erweiterungen | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany bekommt man ja nirgends mehr... könnte ich nicht falls ich es selbst mache statt Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany mit dem verwenden Alphacool Knickschutzfeder mit Schlauch einzeln 11mm (320mm Lang) - black matt | Knickschutzfedern | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany ?!

Zum einen hat der Knickschutz und Schlauch mit dabei und optisch ist es ja wie bei den mitgelieferten und müsste den Knickschutz nicht extra dazu kaufen.
Hat zwar nur 32cm statt 1m, aber länger brauche ich das nicht, 32cm würden von Vorne Radi bis CPU reichen
Falls das klappt versuche ich es und hoffe es bleibt DICHT


----------



## leon676 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Um dir mal ein wenig die angst zu nehmen, damit was undicht wird musst du dich bei Anschraubtüllen schon echt ziemlich doof anstellen. Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*



leon676 schrieb:


> Um dir mal ein wenig die angst zu nehmen, damit was undicht wird musst du dich bei Anschraubtüllen schon echt ziemlich doof anstellen. Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen



Alles klar danke
Ich sag immer Wird schon schief gehen^^ da ich nicht auf die Wakü verzichten möchte und keine 4 monate warten möchte mache ich es selbst
Doch bevor es in Warenkorb kommt warte ich auf die bestätigung ab ob mein obiger beitrag möglich ist gehe nur auf nummer sicher xD


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Ja die kannst du natürlich nutzen. Sind aus der Ersatzteilliste für die Eisbear, also das verbaute original sozusagen. Hatte die Selbstbau Lösung vorgeschlagen, um es perfekt auf Maß zu machen. 

Und wie schon gesagt, nur Mut, kann man quasi nix falsch machen.  Material zum befüllen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja die kannst du natürlich nutzen. Sind aus der Ersatzteilliste für die Eisbear, also das verbaute original sozusagen. Hatte die Selbstbau Lösung vorgeschlagen, um es perfekt auf Maß zu machen.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, nur Mut, kann man quasi nix falsch machen.  Material zum befüllen nicht vergessen.



Das ist Super dann steht ja doch nix mehr im weg^^
Die Selbstbau Lösung werd ich irgendwann in betracht ziehen und kann mich immer auf dem Thread stützen, bzgl. der Links 
Habe extra das Quick-Connect Extension Kit im Warenkorb mit ner 250ml spritzflasche bei und das genügt erstmal

Vielen dank nochmal


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Wässerchen nicht vergessen


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Wässerchen nicht vergessen



Also da  steht Vorbefüllt: 250ml Osmose Wasser ^^ oder wird das nicht reichen :/


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Zeig mal was du im Warenkorb hast. Weder die Extension Kits die ich gezeigt habe, die mit 3-4 Monaten Lieferzeit sind Vor befüllt, noch die Ersatzteilschläuche...


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black VerlÃ¤ngerung?!*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Zeig mal was du im Warenkorb hast. Weder die Extension Kits die ich gezeigt habe, die mit 3-4 Monaten Lieferzeit sind Vor befüllt, noch die Ersatzteilschläuche...



Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany die sind das, sind von der graka wegen dem winkel.

Mein Warenkorb komplett: 
11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - black matt | black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 2x
Alphacool Knickschutzfeder mit Schlauch einzeln 11mm (320mm Lang) - black matt | Knickschutzfedern | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 1x
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 270 M08 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...alphacool-eisbaer-quick-connect-extension-kit


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Ja bei dem ist Wasser dabei. Dachte du wolltest eben diese nicht wegen der Winkel.


----------



## Milestone2709 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja bei dem ist Wasser dabei. Dachte du wolltest eben diese nicht wegen der Winkel.



Ein Kit mit dem 90° brauche ich ja^^ die gabs ja mit und ohne wasser, aber so hab ich dann zumindest was


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Passt soweit. Mach dir 1L CKC rein, dann hast du definitiv genug und immer was in Reserve. Nach der Wasserentnahme, gleich wieder verschließen und Dunkel Lagern. Dann hält das Wasser ne ganze weile. 

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Milestone2709 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Passt soweit. Mach dir 1L CKC rein, dann hast du definitiv genug und immer was in Reserve. Nach der Wasserentnahme, gleich wieder verschließen und Dunkel Lagern. Dann hält das Wasser ne ganze weile.
> 
> Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.



Super danke für den Tipp


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black Verlängerung?!*

Gerne!


----------

